
Spotify Could Get a Little Wild When It Goes Public - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2017-12-08/spotify-could-get-a-little-wild-when-it-goes-public
======
michel-slm
This is a refreshing move. Doing a traditional IPO is not a recipe for success
anyway (hello, Snap).

I personally would be watching this and probably try and buy a couple of
shares - Spotify is a streaming music pioneer and I shudder at the thought of
yet another industry segment being dominated by the GAFA players (in this
case, everyone but Facebook -- Google, Apple, Amazon).

